
Show HN: TimeChat app lets you send messages to the future - IvanTony08
https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.stringy.timechat.timechat
======
IvanTony08
Timechat lets our users send hidden messages (text, photos and video) to a
future time, giving them control over when the receiver will be able to see
the complete message making this a fun, creative and unique way of
communicating with everyone.

